# Topics > Mixed reality > Virtual reality >  Project Holodeck, photorealistic, collaborative virtual reality environment, Nvidia Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Nvidia Corporation

Home page - nvidia.com/holodeck

Holodeck on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

"NVIDIA Reveals Holodeck, Its Groundbreaking Project for Photorealistic, Collaborative VR"

by David Weinstein
May 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

GTC 2017: Project Holodeck (NVIDIA keynote part 3)

Published on May 11, 2017




> NVIDIA CEO and founder Jensen Huang demos Project Holodeck, a virtual reality platform for photo-realistic collaboration. Luxury carmaker Christian von Koenigsegg joins Huang via the VR environment to explore a Koenigsegg Regera in stunning high fidelity.

----------


## Airicist

NVIDIA announces Project Holodeck

Published on May 12, 2017




> We recently announced Project Holodeck, a photorealistic, collaborative virtual reality environment that incorporates the feeling of real-world presence through sight, sound and haptics.

----------


## Airicist

Nvidia built a real Holodeck, aimed at creative collaboration

Published on Oct 10, 2017




> Nvidia Holodeck (yes, it’s actually called that) in an “intelligent virtual reality platform” created by the GPU maker that offers collaborative virtual environments with simulated real-world physics, highly detailed models built using photorealistic graphics at life-size scale. It’s not built to help Captain Picard live out film noir detective fantasies or swashbuckle the seas, however; Nvidia’s Holodeck is aimed at helping designers prototype, review and tweak designs to make it possible to bring products to market faster.


"Nvidia built a real Holodeck, aimed at creative collaboration"

by Darrell Etherington
October 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

The next step to a holodeck

Published on Oct 29, 2017

----------


## Airicist

NVIDIA Holodeck: photorealistic collaborative design in VR

Published on Nov 13, 2017




> NVIDIA Holodeck empowers designers, peers, and stakeholders to collaborate in a 3D virtual environment.

----------


## Airicist

Avatars in NVIDIA Holodeck

Published on Apr 23, 2018




> We partnered with IKinema to create highly interactive and naturally behaving avatars for the NVIDIA Holodeck.

----------


## Airicist

Get a tour of NVIDIA Holodeck

Published on Aug 9, 2018




> See how NVIDIA Holodeck can bring teams together, speed up productivity, and improve your entire creative process.

----------

